# Popup beim Laden einer Seite?



## Zeitgeist (23. April 2002)

Wua ich werd zum Affen *g* ich habe die Suchfunktion 
gefunden und auch ne Menge über Pop UP aber nicht das einfachste u
und zwar wie man überhaupt eines erstellt (

Und zwar möche ich das ein kleines Popup-Fenster beim Laden meiner Seite aufgeht. Das soll so ne arte Erinnerung oder Hinweis sein *g*

Bitte helft mir bin ein N000b

mfg, Zeitgeist aka Schnauffi


----------



## fishman (24. April 2002)

*Hmm..wie wäre es damit??*

<SCRIPT>
window ("BLABLA.htm", height="50", width="50", toolbar="no", directories="no", status="no", menubar="no",
resizable="no")
</SCRIPT>


----------



## braindad (24. April 2002)

beim nächsten mal bitte die suchfunktion benutzen  das wurde nun wirklich schon desöfteren erklärt


----------



## Zeitgeist (24. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *beim nächsten mal bitte die suchfunktion benutzen  das wurde nun wirklich schon desöfteren erklärt *



Hättest du meinen Text genau durchgelesen dann hättest 
du erfahren dass ich die Suchfunktion benutzt habe.

Danke


----------



## braindad (24. April 2002)

ist aber komisch, dass du dann nicht über >>dieses<< tutorial von dunsti gestossen bist...das erklärt nämlich alles.

das onClick muß nur durch onLoad ersetzt werden und statt in einen <a> in den <body> tag.


----------

